# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Białe kropeczki na penisie pomocy !

## Arek33

Witam od dłuższego czasu mam duzo kropeczek na penisie nie które duze nie które małe da sie je wycisnąć maź wylatuje z nich biała a i mam 18 lat chciałbym po prostu wiedziec czy to nie jest jakas choroba prosze o  szybka odpowiedz dodam 2 zdjęcia

----------


## pelesos

Google "fordyce spot penis"

----------

